# Costco NewAge Pro Cabinets



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Having looked around for some new storage for the garage, I eventually ordered this set from Costco.

NewAge Pro Series Cabinet

It arrived early in the week, but I've only had the chance to set it up this weekend.

Arrived on a pallet, gross weight on paperwork was 350kg.










Once the retaining straps were cut, each box is manageable if you have the help of a friend or an understanding wife. One point to note, is that the two wall cabinets are packed inside the locker cabinet, it's much easier to move the locker cabinet once they've been taken out.

Everything is packed really well, lots of card and polystyrene around each unit.

There's no assembly required, as the cabinets are pre built (welded), the wall cabinets already have their shelves installed and the locker cabinet has four shelves separately packed. All shelves just slot it to place, no fixings required.

Each unit has holes drilled to allow you to bolt the cabinets together, bolts, washers and nuts supplied. Wall fixings are also supplied for the wall cabinets. Our garage has a two skin wooden wall construction, so I used hollow wall fixings and an additional piece of coving to support the wall cabinets.

The worktop is unfinished bamboo, I put three coats of Liberon Finishing Oil to give some protection to the worktop.

Here's some pictures of the units setup in our garage, I've still got to sort out how I'm going to use the space in the locker and wall cabinets. Apologies for the picture quality, SLR camera battery ran out so I had to use the camera on my iPhone.










Wall cabinets



















Base cabinet with some detailing bits










There is a central shelf on rollers which is useful for maximising the space










Tool drawer cabinet










The top four draws have single runners and the bottom draw has two runners




























Locker cabinet










The plastic crates are from B&Q, they are a perfect fit :thumb:

Lots of work still to do to tidy up the rest of the garage, but at least I can start to be a little more organised now.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

They look really nice bud, not so Costco prices though eh :doublesho


----------



## M3skins (Apr 25, 2011)

They look awesome!


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

Expensive ?


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

They look great, :thumb: a lot out of my price range though, I ended up using old kitchen units I had given!! would love a set up like yours though!!


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

888-Dave said:


> They look really nice bud, not so Costco prices though eh :doublesho


Not cheap, I agree, but they are very well made using 18 gauge steel and will hopefully last a long time. They are actually more expensive on the Costco US site, even though they are made in Canada.


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

They look very nice! It looks like you have a lovely garage for them too. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

very cool, can i ask a price please?


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

http://video.costco.com/v/32785/newage-18ga-pro-cabinet/


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

PrestigeChris said:


> very cool, can i ask a price please?


£1,199.89 incl. vat delivered, minus an additional 2% for being a Costco Exec member.

http://www.costco.co.uk/view/product/uk_catalog/cos_8,cos_8.1,cos_8.1.2/572667


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Very impressive. Look like a quality product.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

I want a set


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

CarPro.UK said:


> They look very nice! It looks like you have a lovely garage for them too. :thumb:
> 
> Andy


Thanks, the garage was the first thing we replaced when we moved in 14 years ago. You couldn't open the car doors to get out with the original garage, plus it had an original asbestos roof. The new one is 18' x 24' with a 14' electric roller door, so plenty of room.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Very cool setup mate, like it


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

thats really not that bad price wise . my snap on toolbox which is roughly the same size as the one you have with the wooden top but with a different draw setup cost me over £1000 so £1200 for that lot seems pretty good looks awesome to


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Lovely set up just needs filling


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

look really smart, a bit pricey but if that was red with snap on written on them id hate to see the price tag


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

Those look brilliant, top quality. I suppose its true you get what you pay for.

Thinking of what can use in mine but can't afford those lovely as they are! Jealous haha.


----------



## Hoovie (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks very nice indeed.
Costco also have something that looks *fairly* similar but is half the price for those on a tighter budget ... Check out the DuraCabinet Complete Storage System 5-Piece Set


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

VERY Nice ! , I see the recession hasn't hit your house then ! Lol !


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

absolutely brilliant units.. definitely one for the ideal garage dream lol


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Looks like another three quid on the Lotto again this week!!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice cabinets but pricey.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Similar to Dura and looks fantastic quality


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

Very nice looking set.
I can tell this is a detailing forum not a mechanics forum when owners cannot fill such a small space. Lol.
I would need at least half a dozen of these sets for all my gear


----------



## irvine (Apr 4, 2012)

Been looking at these on the costco site. Problem is the sets are not enough for what i'm looking for and not room to fit 2 sets in the space I have. Look cracking units though! :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

awesome, just awesome.

if i had the money, 2 of them, either side of a snap on box would be drooool  :lol:


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

ianFRST said:


> awesome, just awesome.
> 
> if i had the money, 2 of them, either side of a snap on box would be drooool  :lol:


That's the plan if I have any funds later in the year and they are still available.


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

GTISnoopy said:


> Very nice looking set.
> I can tell this is a detailing forum not a mechanics forum when owners cannot fill such a small space. Lol.
> I would need at least half a dozen of these sets for all my gear


You've not seen all the other stuff I have in two further cabinets and various boxes around the garage, these new units will be completely full by the end of the week


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Hoovie said:


> Looks very nice indeed.
> Costco also have something that looks *fairly* similar but is half the price for those on a tighter budget ... Check out the DuraCabinet Complete Storage System 5-Piece Set


That's really not bad be nicer in black tho


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

CraigQQ said:


> absolutely brilliant units.. definitely one for the ideal garage dream lol


Exactly what I was thinking!

Look smart tho mate


----------



## S4quatt (Dec 10, 2007)

irvine said:


> Been looking at these on the costco site. Problem is the sets are not enough for what i'm looking for and not room to fit 2 sets in the space I have. Look cracking units though! :thumb:


Irvine,

Been mulling something over on these cabinets & wondered what you would use if you felt like splitting a set?
I could probably use part of it depending on size...


----------



## irvine (Apr 4, 2012)

S4quatt said:


> Irvine,
> 
> Been mulling something over on these cabinets & wondered what you would use if you felt like splitting a set?
> I could probably use part of it depending on size...


Sorry just purchased some Dura ones. Almost went for the Costco option but decided to blow the budget! :thumb:


----------

